# Installers in AZ



## Jmonee (Dec 25, 2009)

Looking for any good installer in AZ. The one installer i have used all my life is MIA so i need a new one......


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Where in AZ are you?
If you can get out to Mesa, Jon from www.handcraftedcaraudio.com does great work, plus he is a supporting vendor of this forum.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ti-ex35-done-john-hand-crafted-car-audio.html

ANT


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

You also have TroyAudio from the forum who's up in Prescott, AZ. He does great work as well and I'd recommend him in a heartbeat.


----------



## ty50 (Aug 7, 2008)

Level10 Audio in Mesa on Val Vista rd......a guy named Kelly.

They have great reviews and i personally would give their Customer service an A. Theyre doing work to my truck now for the first time so I'll know about their quality of work in a day or two.........


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll second the above suggestions for Jon and Troy, but I'll also add Sound Xpression. I worked with Jeff and Dave for a while and I'll vouch for their handiwork and their attention to detail. They do *great* work.
SoundXpression.com : Install Car Stereo Phoenix Mesa AZ : Car Audio Video Installation Tempe Arizona : Car Sound Systems Gilbert AZ


----------

